# Barnett Wildcat C5 Crossbow



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

2 things: 1st I would like to know what you guys think about crossbows being legal during archery season now? I'm a bow hunter but I doubt I'm as serious as you guys are, I only use my bow during Oct. bow season and it's in the closet the rest of the year, so I would like to know ya'lls thoughts and opinions. 
2nd I purchased a Barnett Wildcat C5 crossbow yesterday and am wondering if any of you guys have purchased crossbows this year with the new law or do any of you guys know anything about the Wildcat C5?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*inclusion of xbows..........*

The biggest prob I have with it is that you have many people purchasing them and thinking they are going to arrow deer at 80 yds. I heard a guy at academy the other day ,he was buying a xbow and i asked him if he bow hunted ? He replied yes . Then he stated that he was buying a xbow for those days when the deer want to stay out at a hundred yards. Hope he has tracking dogs!!!!! It is simple the xbow is a tool and can be used with great success if you understand it's limits . I'll say this much I would not use one past 35-40 yards same as my bow , a 15.5" bolt going 350 fps does not have the KE of a 29" arrow traveling at 325fps . At standard bow distance I see no problem at all with a xbow . Like anything you take into the field be proficient and know yours and your weapons limits.:biggrin:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

This link should answer your first question, we beat that dead horse over and over...... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=209327&highlight=Crossbow

As far as your second, I don't have one nor to I plan on owning one.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bountyhunter, I did go to the attached forum that you suggested and boy did it get some people fired up, I actually understand everyones thoughts about it and got a good laugh out of the people that were banging heads together just because they had conflicting opinions. I do have a BowTech compound and as I've told everyone I plan on bringing both in my ground blind with me and my 1st choice will be my compound. I am more excited about shooting hogs with the crossbow than anything, we are infested with them and if the deer is at the 50+ yard range then NO I will not use the crossbow to fling a bolt at them just because of the risk of a bad shot and losing the animal. But, the crossbow is fun to tinker with especially saying that my shoulder is getting bad and can't handle much practicing with my compound anymore.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I only use my compound bow, crossbow and a little of my black powder for hunting. I personally love shooting a compound bow and a cross bow. Now if people think they are going to shoot 100 yards with a crossbow and kill something, they are mistaken or dreaming...LOL. I have killed pigs at 50 yards with my crossbow, BUT that is only because I practice often and I have a scope that has marks from 10 yards to 50 yards. I haven't and won't take a shot at a deer at 50 yards. I still use about 30 yards max b/c I don't want to wound a deer and not find it. It is an ethical thing for me.

As far as the Barnett Wildcat C5 crossbow is concerned, I have one and it is pretty fast but I have had the string blow up on me. I do not like the safety locks on the Barnetts as I am left handed and they are on the wrong side. They also are way too hard to switch. Barnetts are middle of the road crossbows that shoot fast, but watch your string for rub.

I also purchased a Barnett Quad 400 two years ago and on about the 20th shot, the bow exploded. Broke the stings and limbs. Took it back!!! I have heard that Barnett is working these problems out and may have already done so. As for me, I use Parker crossbows and am also looking at an Excaliber and Ten Point. Just my thoughts!


----------

